# A million new residents expected to settle in Canada by the end of 2020



## DavidSim

Not so fast, immigration is causing profound disruption to the Canadian economy and services, not to mention a dilution of the base that has been responsible for much of the development since Confederation 150 years ago.

Crime has increased in major cities, many immigrants do not work or even speak either of the official Languages here (English and French). Services such as Hospitals, Social Programs, etc. are being stretched very thin to accommodate the needs of many newcomers who do not contribute for years (if at all).

Citizens are fleeing the cities for the suburbs, so called "White Flight" if you will, in recent polls more than 40% of citizens were very concerned with the type of people coming here to Canada from Third World countries where many bring bad habits to our midst here.

The Government is countering by instituting various laws to suppress people's thoughts/speech about immigration, to label people as racists/bigots/homophobes/etc. if they do not subscribe to the Party line. In effect freedom of speech is being curtailed and people's concerns are being suppressed in many forms (e.g. Read about M103 that is in the works apparently).

Canada does not belong to the world, the majority here have a right to protect their way of life and culture, it will be interesting to see how things unfold over the next decade or two.


----------

